# Caramel Delights/Samoas Recipe



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Homemade Samoas recipe

http://www.justataste.com/2013/02/homemade-samoas-girl-scout-cookies-recipe/


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Shame Shame Shame!! You know I MUST try making these now!! Thanks, thanks a LOT!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I gained a pound reading the recipe.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I almost ate the picture, they looked so good! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I think she is totally wrong though....those two cookies are the only two Girl Scout varieties that I like. She said you had to be on one cookie team or the other.....uhm...not true... (split me down the middle)


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

My favorite cookie! I didn't even stop at 'GO' to collect my $200 on the way to save that recipe. Yum & thank you!


----------

